# View Schedule



## JuicedSoftball1 (Mar 7, 2022)

I thought it was mytime. How do I view my schedule when not physically in the store? I just get error messages on the app and online.

thanks,
brian


----------



## GRC (Mar 7, 2022)

What's the error you get?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 7, 2022)

myTime
					






					mytime.target.com
				




If you're getting errors on that page, talk to your HR or call CSC (701 from in store phone)


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Mar 8, 2022)

Thank you that worked!


----------

